# MLT system



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

srwcontracting said:


> So do you like it better than TLS?


they are both good, one is newer and has been thought out a little better. the TLS is fast to assemble and does a great job at helping you hold tile together flat.

the MLT has advantages of being priced lower (once set up) for the bottom plates, you use less plastic since the straps are reusable, you can remove the caps if you have to add more thinset or take out a tile that is damaged, etc., it also has a wider footprint for pressure, there's also options on bottom plates, (standard, thin tile & natural stone/planks).

Standard plate








Special plate for stone and marble or plank








thin tile plates


----------

